# Eclipse ist zu langsam



## Guest (1. Sep 2006)

Hallo erst mal,

Ich bin neu hier im Forum, finde es aber jetzt schon ganz chick und werde hier in nächster Zeit wohl etwas rumstöbern. 

Zu meinem Problem: 
Ich weiß, das Eclipse eigentlich recht schnell ist, allerdings habe ich es heute auf einem Schulrechner installiert und da läuft es... naja, genauer gesagt steht es eigentlich mehr.
Sogar beim Tippen kommt mir die IDE dort nicht hinterher.
Ich weiß zwar, dass Eclipse einiges an Arbeitsspeicher zieht, aber wenn auf dem Rechner die Borland IDE für Delphi (7) läuft, sollte es doch auch für Eclipse ausreichen. 

Ich habe schon gegoogelt und bin auf Nachrichten gestoßen, die von ähnlichen Problemen berichten, sogar mit weit aus besseren Computern, aber auf keine Lösung. Es gab nur den Hinweis auf Hardwareprobleme. Die Boardsuche hat mir leider auch nicht weitergeholfen.

Meine Fragen lauten nun woran es liegen kann und welche Mindestanforderungen Eclipse hat, damit ich am Montag mal überprüfen kann, ob die Schulrechner den Anforderungen gerecht werden.


----------



## AlArenal (1. Sep 2006)

Eclipse hat keine Mindestanforderung, abseits der eines passenden JRE. Da es auch auf deinem Schulrechner läuft, ist den Mindestanforderungen genüge getan. 

Ich hab Netbenas 5 auf ner SGI Octane mit 300 MHz und 512 MB RAM laufen. Eclipse würde da auch problemlos laufen (wenn es SWT für Irix gäbe). Hättest mal besser geschrieben, was genau das fürn Rechner ist...


----------



## Mindstream (1. Sep 2006)

Also, ich bin der "Gast" 
(Ich habe vorher vergessen meine Cookies zu aktivieren, weshalb ich nicht richtig angemeldet wurde).



			
				AlArenal hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Eclipse hat keine Mindestanforderung, abseits der eines passenden JRE. Da es auch auf deinem Schulrechner läuft, ist den Mindestanforderungen genüge getan.



Mit der Mindestanforderung meinte ich eine vorgegebene Mindestanforderung  für den PC, auf dem Eclipse *flüssig* laufen kann. Also so wie man es von den PC-Spielen her kennt.  
Und wie gesagt läuft das Programm viel zu langsam um damit vernünftig im if-Unterricht arbeiten zu können.



			
				AlArenal hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Hättest mal besser geschrieben, was genau das fürn Rechner ist...


Das hätte ich ja auch gemacht, wenn ich heute noch daran gedacht hätte  nachzugucken, was das für Kisten sind ;-)

Hier mal die Kurzgeschichte zu meinem Problem für die, die es interessiert:
(
Die Aktion war nicht so ganz geplant. Ich habe Eclipse nur mitgenommen, um zu gucken ob man es auf den Schulrechnern installieren kann und ob es so funktioniert wie ich es will. Zudem hatte ich vor Eclipse als IDE für den Unterricht vorzuschlagen. Als ich heute in die Schule kam habe ich nicht erwartet, dass ich mich, weil ich in Java programmieren möchte, für die IDE/Einführung zuständig machen musste. Mein Lehrer sagte, dass wir dieses Jahr mit Java anfangen würden, aber wie sich herausstellte hatte er die Idee mit Java in den Ferien wieder verworfen. Nur gut, dass er sich nach Zusicherung meiner Unterstützung und der Unterstützung eines anderen Schülers zumindest so mehr oder weniger dafür begeistern konnte (Java ist ja schließlich langsam  ). Ok, ich hatte wohl schon die Vorahnung, dass nicht gleich alles glatt laufen würde, sonst hätte ich Eclipse wohl noch nicht gleich am ersten Tag mitgebracht. Schlussendlich war die if Stunde auch schon vorbei, als ich die IDE gestartet hatte und das Wochenende rief  
)

Ich werde die System-Info so bald wie möglich posten.

Falls jemand eine andere Erklärung für das Problem kennt, schreibt es mir bitte! Ich finde Eclipse ziemlich gut und möchte nicht schon wieder ein Borland-Tool einsetzen, was für mich die zweite Option neben Eclipse wäre. 
Möglicherweise hängt davon auch ab, ob wir in Java programmieren oder in Delphi.
Ich finde die Personal Edition von Delphi 7 im Gegensatz zu Eclipse schlecht. Außerdem denke ich, dass Java für Einsteiger heutzutage besser geeignet ist als reines Pascal. (Unser Kurs setzt sich aus der 12.ten und 13.ten Klasse zusammen, wobei ich annehme, dass einige Zwölftklässler noch nicht so viel Erfahrung mit dem programmieren haben.)  Ein weiterer Grund, der für Java spricht wäre, dass die 12.te mit uns zusammenarbeiten könnte. Ansonsten würde die 12.te Pascal lernen und wir würden irgendwas in Delphi programmieren. So würden sich die Klassen denke ich eher gegenseitig ablenken anstatt zusammen zu arbeiten.


----------



## Wildcard (1. Sep 2006)

Für Eclipse ist das RAM entscheidend. 512MB sollten schon sein. Weiterhin hast du speziell unter Windows das Problem, das Eclipse vom OS sehr 'aggressiv' ausgelagert wird.
Das KeepResident-Plugin kann hier Abhilfe schaffen.


----------



## Mindstream (1. Sep 2006)

Wildcard hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Für Eclipse ist das RAM entscheidend. 512MB sollten schon sein. Weiterhin hast du speziell unter Windows das Problem, das Eclipse vom OS sehr 'aggressiv' ausgelagert wird.
> Das KeepResident-Plugin kann hier Abhilfe schaffen.



Hmm, ob die Rechner 512MB RAM haben bezweifle ich. Ich werde es trotzdem mal mit dem KeepResident-Plugin versuchen. Danke für den Tipp.


----------



## Wildcard (1. Sep 2006)

Ganz ehrlich, dann vergiss es.
Eclipse ist für 'Schul-Java' sowieso ziemlich Overhead.


----------



## bronks (2. Sep 2006)

Mindstream hat gesagt.:
			
		

> ... Ich finde Eclipse ziemlich gut und möchte nicht schon wieder ein Borland-Tool einsetzen, was für mich die zweite Option neben Eclipse wäre ...


Deine Optionen erinnern mich an Grössenwahn ...  

Mein Vorschlag Nr 1: http://www.gexperts.com/


Mein Vorschlag Nr 2, der sogar UML kann: http://lernen.bildung.hessen.de/informatik/javaeditor/index.htm


----------



## Mindstream (4. Sep 2006)

bronks hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Mein Vorschlag Nr 1: http://www.gexperts.com/
> 
> 
> Mein Vorschlag Nr 2, der sogar UML kann: http://lernen.bildung.hessen.de/informatik/javaeditor/index.htm



Danke für die Alternativen, ich werd mir die Programme gleich mal ansehen


----------



## Gast (7. Sep 2006)

naja eclipse ist halt ne java anwendung  die brauchen viel speicher und sind lahm *g*

keepresident ist nicht schlecht, aber hier der falsche ansatz.  das hilft nur gegens swappen von windows.


----------



## byte (7. Sep 2006)

"Viel" ist relativ. Eine einfachste Java Anwendung nimmt bei mir ~30 MB ein, das wären 1.5% meines Arbeitsspeichers.


----------



## PatrickG (7. Sep 2006)

Wir nutzen in der Schule "BlueJ". Ist gut zum Lernen für Anfänger, da einem keine Arbeit von der IDE abgenommen wird. Außerdem hat BlueJ recht geringe Anforderungen an das System.

Ich denke auch, dass Eclipse deutlich zu viel des Guten für den Schulunterricht ist.
Pädagogisch ist Eclipse für Anfänger auch nicht sinnvoll, da die ganzen Möglichkeiten dort dem Programmierer seeehr viel Tipparbeit abnehmen, dies ist nicht gerade sinnvoll für Anfänger...

mfg


----------



## Guest (7. Sep 2006)

byto hat gesagt.:
			
		

> "Viel" ist relativ. Eine einfachste Java Anwendung nimmt bei mir ~30 MB ein, das wären 1.5% meines Arbeitsspeichers.



was ist denn eine einfache java anwendung? *g*

eclipse schluckt bei mir immer 200-300 mb. und das eclipse lahm ist, darüber muss man glaube ich nicht streiten.

ich entwickel java anwendungen, aber ich mag java anwendungen nicht selber nutzen, weil sie nun etwas lahmer sind. okay, bei heutigen prozessoren macht das kaum noch nen unterschied, ob c++ oder java, aber wenn ich ehrlich bin merke ich einer java anwendung immer an dass sie lahm ist.


----------



## byte (7. Sep 2006)

Kommt drauf an, wie Du "lahm" definierst. 

Ich kann mich eigentlich nicht beklagen über Eclipse. Der Start ist beim ersten Mal recht langsam, das ist wohl wahr. Und je nachdem was für aufwendige Plugins man noch nutzt, kann auch (der erste) Wechsel zwischen den Perspectives etwas dauern. Aber ansonsten kann ich mich nicht beklagen. Man muss halt auch immer gucken, was die Anwendung leistet. Wenn ich mir überlege, was Eclipse alles on-the-fly für Arbeit verrichtet, dann wundere ich mich manchmal, warum es noch so zügig läuft. 

Generell sind Java Anwendungen nicht langsamer als nativ kompilierte Anwendungen. Der Start dauert halt länger und wenn die Anwendung unsauber programmiert ist, dann kann der GC auch auf die Performance drücken. Aber ansonsten ist Java ja nicht langsamer als die objektorientierte Konkurrenz. Im Gegenteil: der Code wird ja zur Laufzeit automatisch optimiert und kann dadurch durchaus schneller sein als die Konkurrenz. Es gibt ja genug Tests zu diesem Thema...


----------



## AlArenal (7. Sep 2006)

Viele dneken immer Java sei langsam, weil die Client-Anwendungen mies programmiert sind. Wenn die Coder alles im EDT erledigen und sich Swing entsprechend zäh verhält, entsteht ganz schnell der Eindruck einer lahmen Anwendung. 

Aber ist die Sprache/das Framework daran schuld, wenn ein Coder es nicht drauf hat? 

BTW halte ich auch Eclipse nicht für lahm. Zumindest nicht für lahmer als andere IDEs. Man schaue sich nur mal die gerade neu gekommen "Turbo" IDEs von Borland an.. Netbeans emfpinde ich subjektiv als deutlich langsamer als Eclipse, weil Eclipse beim parsen des Codes durch de Kompilierung im Background schneller ist und flotter Fehler und sonstige Infos anzeigt. Laut Roadmap wird Netbeans da aber bald nachziehen, wenn nicht gar überholen...


----------



## byte (7. Sep 2006)

Hab grad mal bei meinem laufenden Projekt geguckt, was da so an Speicher draufgeht: der entsprechende javaw Prozess schlägt mit ganzen 25 MB zu Buche, dabei ist die Anwendung nicht umbedingt unaufwendig in meinen Augen (100+ Klassen und ein Modell, dass sich gewaschen hat *g*).

Im übrigen ist der Eclipse Prozess grade mal 100 MB.  Was hingegen richtig lahm ist: Borland Together für Eclipse! Die UML-Perspectives sind aber auch recht aufwendig.  Aber das liegt glaube ich weniger an Eclipse als vielmehr an den aufwendigen Layout-Algorithmen und diesem ganzen MDA Kram.


----------



## Mindstream (7. Sep 2006)

PatrickG hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Wir nutzen in der Schule "BlueJ". Ist gut zum Lernen für Anfänger, da einem keine Arbeit von der IDE abgenommen wird. Außerdem hat BlueJ recht geringe Anforderungen an das System.
> 
> Ich denke auch, dass Eclipse deutlich zu viel des Guten für den Schulunterricht ist.
> Pädagogisch ist Eclipse für Anfänger auch nicht sinnvoll, da die ganzen Möglichkeiten dort dem Programmierer seeehr viel Tipparbeit abnehmen, dies ist nicht gerade sinnvoll für Anfänger...



Hi, 

und danke für den Vorschlag. Ich werde mir die IDE mal runterladen, aber Ziel des Informatikunterrichts ist (zumindest bei uns) nicht das lernen einer bestimmten Programmiersprache, sondern bestimmte Themen der Informatik zu behandeln. Oder wie mein Informatik Lehrer sagte: Die Programmiersprache ist nur ein Mittel des Informatikers.
Also wäre eine UML- basierte Entwicklungsumgebung genau so gut geeignet. Aus diesem Blickwinkel ist Arbeitsersparnis beim Programmieren also durchaus positiv zu bewerten.
Ich erkenne deine Argumente trotzdem als richtig an. Allerdings ist es auch in IDEs wie Eclipse möglich ohne die diversen Hilfestellungen zuarbeiten.
Es bleibt dann zwar noch fraglich, ob die Schüler nicht auf die Vereinfachungen zurückgreifen, aber das Risiko bin ich bereit einzugehen ;-)   

Bitte unterlasst die Geschwindigkeits - Diskussionen in diesem Thread. Das ist hier nicht Thema und macht den Thread unübersichtlich. Außerdem gibt es hier im Forum vermutlich schon genügend Diskussionen dazu.



			
				byto hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Im übrigen ist der Eclipse Prozess grade mal 100 MB. icon_wink.gif Was hingegen richtig lahm ist: Borland Together für Eclipse!


Ich habe den aktuellen JBuilder nun trotz meiner leichten Abneigung gegen Borland IDEs getestet. Beim schreiben einer einfachen Applikation brauchte er zumindest wesentlich weniger Arbeitsspeicher als Eclipse (bei mir 70MB anstatt 120MB wie bei Eclipse).
Er hat dann auch einen eher positiven Eindruck bei mir hinterlassen.

Netbeans habe ich aus Zeit- und Motivationsgründen nicht getestet.

Gel finde ich auch gut, wogegen ich mit der UML-Darstellung beim JavaEditor  nicht ganz klar kam.

Da ich den Thread nicht als beantwortet markieren kann, sage ich nun, dass meine im Thread formulierten Probleme hier bereits gelöst wurden.

Vielen Dank für die Hilfe, 
cu,             mindstream


----------



## Guest (7. Sep 2006)

together habe ich mal getestet und eben wegen der unglaublichen langsamkeit direkt wieder gekickt *G*

ich mags nicht, wenn die gui langsamer ist, als ich sie bedienen könnte.


----------

